# 1D X and 5D MKIII won't fire flash in live view mode....



## victorwol (May 11, 2013)

Hi! The 5D MKIII and 1D X that I have won't fire the flash in live view mode, is this a "feature" or I missed something? 

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2013)

You have to disable Live View Silent Shooting.


----------



## victorwol (May 11, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------

